# Overexcited teenager on walks



## scoobz2306 (Dec 23, 2021)

My 9 month old pup can sometimes get overexcited when on walks and will get quite mouthy/lunge and jump at me. He’s not being aggressive but think the adrenaline of running around gets the better of him and sends him into a bit of a craze, however I imagine it doesn’t look great to passers by! His recall is still a WIP so is usually attached to a longline so I can grab him but still insists to jumping up/trying to grab jackets etc.

Has anyone experienced this and have any tips on how to snap him out of it/interrupt the behaviour and regain his focus in the moment?


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

I am in no means good at anything but I found it useful to teach quartering before walking calmly at heel. Which sort of takes the edge off since I also get to introduce some recreational sniffing during walks and he gets used to keep up with me instead of forcing me towards whatever. 

Basically he got better figuring out that his hooman may just keep walking and not be interested in sniffing dog pee that much. I whistle if i am making a sharp turn or he tends to go further than I like him too. But obviously I am training a gundog, it might not be suitable for you


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I remember those days with my first vizsla. I used to loop his leash onto a fence and walk out of reach with my back to him until he calmed down when it got really out of control. My preferences are to do some footwork - figure eights or quick about faces to snap them back to attention and out of the fit - and, as pp said, brisk pace helps


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh yes!
We had lots of challenging behaviour on a walk, jumping up grabbing, mouthing, etc.
Walkies were not fun.
Many times I tied Oscar to a fence or lamp post and walked away.
Then I got a little water pistol 😀 one little squirt brought him back to earth.
That progressed to just showing him the pistol or saying “I’ll get the gun” stopped his antics.


----------

